# The Real Troy...



## PantaOz (Sep 8, 2022)

I remember when the first time I visited Hisarlik, first thing on my mind was - "It's impossible that it happened here..." and if you ask why, well in my late 20's I was reading one of my favourite Mexican authors Roberto Salinas Price (1938-2012)! He was a* Mexican Homeric scholar* who caused quite a stir in 1985 in Yugoslavia, as it was then when he claimed that the village of Gabela, just 15 miles from the Adriatic’s Dalmatian coast in what is now Bosnia-Herzegovina, was the ‘real’ location of Troy in his books Homer's Blind Audience, Homeric Whispers and The Atlas of Homeric Geography. He believed in his theory to the end, so after he died his ashes were scattered from the little fortress in Gabela (Troy)!






Troy, as a kind of district, encompassed Herzegovina and part of Dalmatia and that its capital is actually Daorson, hill fort near Stolac, while as its holy city Ilios cites Gabela. According to this theory, Troy encompassed the area from the Cetina River in the east to Dubrovnik in the southwest and in the north to Ivan mountain, that is, the whole of Herzegovina and part of Dalmatia. Also, Troy at the time included the islands of Brač, Hvar, Korčula, Mljet, Lokrum and others, as well as the Peljesac peninsula. Supporters of this theory believe that it is the island of Brač that is ancient. This is argued by the fact that on this Adriatic island there is still a ratio of five women to one man. 

At the beginning of the book, when the enemy comes from Helispont on the one hand, the Trojans go across the land of Arimoy, and the Arimoys come from the other side, that is, from Čapljina. In this case, the Arimoys are actually Dalmatians. The verses also mention a river that changes direction at the will of the gods. It is the Krupa River, which flows into the Neretva River, and changes course in accordance with the seasons and the rainfall regime. Also, in Gabela and the Neretva changes direction because it is subject to the tidal regime of the sea.  The names of other rivers from Homer's epics when translated can be traced back to seven tributaries of the river Neretva! 





In addition to the many linguistic similarities in the names of rivers and hills around Gabela, Price also cites the identicality of Herzegovinian dances with dances attributed to the Trojans as evidence of his claim. By the way, Price suspects the legendary blind poet Homer ever existed. Indeed, he believes that "Iliad" and "Odyssey" are folk tales that are only attributed to a non-existent writer.

Gabela was, in fact, one of the most important cities of the Lower Neretva River, it used to be a port, a shopping center, as many as 300 Dubrovnik merchants had their donkeys here. The name in Italian denotes the place where customs duties are paid and, practically, was a customs office .

Anyone here researched this? I always wanted but most of my time was spent researching Egypt, Mexico and China!


----------



## trismegistus (Sep 8, 2022)

We have an archived thread about Troy, as well. If you haven’t paged through it and the archived replies I recommend doing so.

SH Archive - Troy: X marked the spot for centuries, but the ruins were only identified in 1822


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 9, 2022)

Salinas's theory has spread across America, as confirmed by Lucas Ghersi, a young Peruvian who points out: "Homer in 'The Iliad and the Odyssey' writes about something that really happened. Salinas spotted it and, with the help of his calculations, came to the conclusion that Troy was here. After my first visit based on his theory and what I saw, I am 100% convinced of that," the ardent supporter of the Theory of Troy in Gabela claimed.





Here you can see the unveiled monumental megalithic rampart above the entrance to Gabela from the direction of Čapljina. These most original ancient and prehistoric-Illyrian remains are very much present along and across the entire Gabela!


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 23, 2022)

PantaOz said:


> Supporters of this theory believe that it is the island of Brač that is ancient. This is argued by the fact that on this Adriatic island there is still a ratio of five women to one man.


Can you explain this one? I don't get it.


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 24, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Can you explain this one? I don't get it.



It will be a quick one... the thinking behind it is the Trojan War... historians from that part of the world think that the impact on a small island like Brač is huge and will need many generations to go back to normal... something like USA and Soviet Union during the WWII... Soviets had huge losses to the final victory and that was quite noticeable in the future (and they were a big country). Smaller island will have those consequences multiplied, especially knowing that there were not too many victims from the other wars we know in the history. Just a theory (so I put a smiley face) that some historians believe in and think is significant for the final conclusion.                  



 


> The Second World War had a sever impact on gender ratios across European countries, particularly in the Soviet Union. While the United States had a balanced gender ratio of one man for every woman, in the Soviet Union the ratio was below 5:4 in favor of women, and in Soviet Russia this figure was closer to 4:3.
> 
> As young men were disproportionately killed during the war, this had long-term implications for demographic development, where the generation who would have typically started families in the 1940s was severely depleted in many countries.


----------

